# Red Phragmipedium Hybrids Quizz



## Drorchid (Mar 29, 2013)

Okay, I put a bunch of Red Phragmipedium Hybrids together that were all in bloom, lets see who can first guess all the correct names for these! Eric, I am counting on you!







Phrag. A:





Phrag. B:





Phrag. C:





Phrag. D:





Phrag. E:





Also let me know which one you like the best, and why.

Robert


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 29, 2013)

A is Red Wing (I recognized it and... the word Red Wing is in the name of the pic...)


----------



## gonewild (Mar 29, 2013)

I like B the best. Because it has a short stem.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 29, 2013)

A	Red Wing
B	Scarlet O'hara 4N
C	Memoria Dick Clements
D Jason Fischer
e	Robert C. Silich

My favorites are A and B.


----------



## nikv (Mar 29, 2013)

I'll just jump in here and steal NYEric's line, yay besseae crosses! :clap:


----------



## jjkOC (Mar 29, 2013)

They are all flaming beautiful!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2013)

Yay besseae hybrids! 
C: Mem. dick Clements
E: Robert C. Silich or Redwing
I'm too tired to guess the rest..


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 30, 2013)

Quite interesting comparison shot, curious to see the names!!!! Sure they are all diff. crosses  ?? Jean


----------



## Tom499 (Mar 30, 2013)

I can't help with the names, but I'll take one of each. please.


----------



## Clark (Mar 30, 2013)

A & E if I had to choose favs.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 30, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids!
> C: Mem. dick Clements
> E: Robert C. Silich or Redwing
> I'm too tired to guess the rest..



Eric: E is not Redwing since Redwing is the name of the picture A! :rollhappy:


----------



## Justin (Mar 30, 2013)

E=Jason Fischer?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2013)

They are all intense, but if I had to choose one, right now I'd choose A. Why? Because the petals are so straight out, and are unlike any I have at this time.


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 1, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> A	Red Wing
> B	Scarlet O'hara 4N
> C	Memoria Dick Clements
> D Jason Fischer
> ...



You almost got it right! Hint, two are switched around.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> They are all intense, but if I had to choose one, right now I'd choose A. Why? Because the petals are so straight out, and are unlike any I have at this time.



If I had to choose one...I would suffer! :sob: 
No, really i would choose B for the rounder petals!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 1, 2013)

Drorchid said:


> You almost got it right! Hint, two are switched around.
> 
> Robert



Shame on me!!! 

A Red Wing
B Scarlet O'hara 4N
C Memoria Dick Clements
D Robert C. Silich
E Jason Fischer


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 2, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Shame on me!!!
> 
> A Red Wing
> B Scarlet O'hara 4N
> ...



:clap::clap::clap:

You got it!! Well done!

Obviously you know your Red Phragmipedium Hybrids! 

Robert


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 2, 2013)

Drorchid said:


> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> You got it!! Well done!
> 
> ...



What do I win? All the plants??:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## chrismende (Apr 5, 2013)

That is a stunning group!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> What do I win? All the plants??


No!! :evil:


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 5, 2013)

:sob::sob:

I won't play anymore

oke:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2013)

You are lucky the response wasn't "No!- and you have to send your Phrag Redwing to NYC!" oke:


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 5, 2013)

So you didn't buy a Redwing, Eric?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2013)

No, maybe you need to look at my Miscl. Stuff thread for a refresher on my fun with US border agents!


----------

